# Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. "Hong Kong Giant"



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

6-7" long and as big around as my little finger:









































-PK
-"The perfect organism. It's structural perfection is matched only by it's hostility."


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now thats wicked...what do you feed him? crikets?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow I would love to see more about that thing


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hook up a profile on your new little guy


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have several Scolopendra species and took a bite from a S. heros years ago...OUCH is an understatement







Coolest thing is feeding them to Tantilla species, and I have a female C. l. lepidus that ate them when she was younger, always tripped me out, I will dig up some photos of the Tantilla's eating, unfortunately I never got any of the lep eating, but there is a book out there somewhere of an adult lep eating one somewhere....I will find the name and author of the book...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> C. l. lepidus


You might want to help folks out on this one. I had to rack my brain to remember it! Crotalus lepidus lepidus, right?

Cool centipede by the way!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that thing looks evil
nice pick up
now show us a feeding vid


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Eeeeesh, that thing is wicked looking. 7" long!!! That's max size I hope.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

> Eeeeesh, that thing is wicked looking. 7" long!!! That's max size I hope.


Not even close, they max out at over a foot.



> now show us a feeding vid


It doesn't like bright light and the cage light (50w red heat lamp) puts off too little light to allow for decent photography without supplemental lighting/flash.



> hook up a profile on your new little guy


I intend to write one in a few weeks once I have some more information on them. It's quite difficult to find good information on them for some reason.



> now thats wicked...what do you feed him? crikets?


Yep, the bigger ones can eat small vertebrates too.

-PK


----------

